# Darn It Anyway



## Graybeard (Mar 28, 2017)

Getting toward the end and I guess it was too far gone. Almost looks like ring shake? Same on the other side.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2017)

Depends on what you like, personally I don't mind a few defects, in fact I sometimes go out of my way to include them in my pece....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2017)

Pic is small and kind of hard to see. But from what I can see I think I would try and fix it,maybe some thinned and dyed epoxy.


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 29, 2017)

This is my kind of stuff! I'd use some malachite to fill the crack and CA to lock it in place, sand and finish it as you normally would and the crack becomes an accent that draws peoples eyes! Turquoise could also look good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 29, 2017)

Well now you got me hooked. I have two part epoxy and transtint dyes, how do you thin the epoxy enough to flow into the cracks and seal them? The epoxy is pretty thick by itself.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 29, 2017)

Epoxy can be thinned with up to 5% of lacquer thinner. I've done it several times - and it definitely doesn't take much to thin it out well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 29, 2017)

You can also thin using rubbing alcohol... i sometimes mix it 1/3 equal parts for a thin coating on mesquite to keep it from cracks as I'm turning


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 29, 2017)

I have herd that Acetone is the best to thin epoxy with, up to 10%, it is also the go to for clean up with epoxy.
So there you have 3 choices to confuse you. I would do a small test batch and see which works best for you. Cure times, flow, hardness, etc.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 29, 2017)

Really interesting, the cracks seem to have closed up. I can tell however the sanding sealer that I put on the inside has come through the growth rings on the outside. Makes me wonder if the whole blank should be stabilized?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 30, 2017)

David, there are a couple options to getting that blank stabilized besides using epoxy. One is to drill through the shake lines, and insert dowels. Another I've been thinking about for 6 months now, would be to set up a holding jig for my table saw, and make several cuts through or across any cracks that look like there might be a problem. I would then insert whatever thickness pieces of wood to fill the cracks using wood glue. When turned, it would look like a sliver of wood bridging a crack, thus giving me a stable blank. Sorry about the "I"s and "me"s, but I'm the only one thinking about this kind of salvage job.

When I started woodworking in '76, I was told, "There is no scraps in a wood shop". Unfortunately, I pretty much live that way, but I'm not in over my head yet. It's only about shoulder height. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Mar 31, 2017)

Using a table saw to cut slots like that could be very difficult and dangerous, in my opinion. It might be easier to use a biscuit joiner to cut them. You probably would have to use a chisel to clean up the ends of the slots but it would be fast and safe.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 1, 2017)

Lots'a ways to tackle this.
My 0.02-- thin CA into small cracks-- apply, let it run in, dry, then apply again--repeat until no more goes in.
For larger cracks I like to use epoxy with colored minerals. I use a 2 part epoxy that is initially thin when mixed and will run into cracks so having a backing of duct tape or other helps. Only drawback is that this takes a day to cure, so applying the next layer is a ways off--- _good thing we're a patient lot._
I do use a lot of "imperfect" wood-- so I feel comfortable with stuff others won't turn.


----------

